
Money Creation in the Modern Economy - Jan_DeWit
https://www.bankofengland.co.uk/-/media/boe/files/quarterly-bulletin/2014/money-creation-in-the-modern-economy
======
quickthrower2
Nice to have this explained simply. Most people don’t believe it so to have a
BoE link with the info is invaluable.

